# Sticky  Dr. Dodds Nutriscan Test for food sensitivities



## aprilb

Dr. Dodds has come out with a test using saliva to detect food sensitivities and intolerances in dogs that is now available. As you know, my Lily had symptoms of IBD and was very ill, and her breeder suggested the test. You can do it at home and they send you a kit with complete instructions; you send the sample back and Dr. Dodds emails results to you or you can order the kit and have your vet do it. Because the test is so new, most vets are not aware of it yet. My Lily has serious food intolerances to beef, corn, eggs, milk, soy, and wheat. I don't know if they test for chicken/poultry but you can ask. Food intolerances may be a trigger for IBD, which I did not know. I think this test is invaluable and wanted to share this information. Perhaps it can be pinned. http://nutriscan.org


----------



## Sylie

Thank you April. This is good news. Now Lily can avoid those foods and be all well, and we will know what to do, if our fluffs start having problems.


----------



## Ladysmom

Isn't that wonderful to have such a simple test available now? 

Glad you found out what Lily is allergic to. Did you know that wheat, soy and corn and the top three ingredients dogs are allergic to?

Lily may develop allergies to other ingredients with constant exposure. It's important to rotate through different protein and carb sources regularly to avoid building up antibodies that trigger the allergic reaction. I had to do that with Lady and plan to do that with Bailey just to be safe. I just started him on Fromm Four Star per Josy and will buy a different "flavor" with each new bag.


----------



## aprilb

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't that wonderful to have such a simple test available now?
> 
> Glad you found out what Lily is allergic to. Did you know that wheat, soy and corn and the top three ingredients dogs are allergic to?
> 
> Lily may develop allergies to other ingredients with constant exposure. It's important to rotate through different protein and carb sources regularly to avoid building up antibodies that trigger the allergic reaction. I had to do that with Lady and plan to do that with Bailey just to be safe. I just started him on Fromm Four Star per Josy and will buy a different "flavor" with each new bag.


Fromm is an excellent food and that is what Josy feeds.


----------



## aprilb

Sylie said:


> Thank you April. This is good news. Now Lily can avoid those foods and be all well, and we will know what to do, if our fluffs start having problems.




Yeah, good to know. The test is easy to do at home and can help lots of fluffs.:blush:


----------



## shellbeme

I have bookmarked the site for possible future use.  I also use fromm four star, I try to stick with the grain free formulas though, as I believe Rocky may be sensitive to some grains.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

So glad you are getting some answers! Chicken is also one of the top foods out there dogs are allergic to. I love Fromm's and sell it here. I'm thrilled that they are coming out with 2 new formulas that are grain free. And like Marj said...rotating is the best way to go. :thumbsup:

A lot of holistic vets are saying that they really don't think there is such a things as IBD but it's all food allergies and intolerance's. At this point I'm thinking they may be right on that.


----------



## Ladysmom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So glad you are getting some answers! Chicken is also one of the top foods out there dogs are allergic to. I love Fromm's and sell it here. I'm thrilled that they are coming out with 2 new formulas that are grain free. And like Marj said...rotating is the best way to go. :thumbsup:
> 
> A lot of holistic vets are saying that they really don't think there is such a things as IBD but it's all food allergies and intolerance's. At this point I'm thinking they may be right on that.


I was told that the main reason so many dogs are allergic to chicken is that it is the most common ingredient in dog food so they are constantly exposed to it, not that there is anything "wrong" with chicken. Lamb used to be what was recommended for dogs with allergies, but it is such a common ingredient in today's dog food that dog have developed allergies to it, too.

I've never used Fromm before, but Josy recommends it. I liked the fact that it has four different varieties so I can rotate.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This is wonderful news. April -- thanks so much for sharing this. I am "stickying" this thread.

And I'm glad that you've finally gotten answers to little Lily's problems.


----------



## vjw

Ladysmom said:


> Isn't that wonderful to have such a simple test available now?
> 
> Glad you found out what Lily is allergic to. Did you know that wheat, soy and corn and the top three ingredients dogs are allergic to?
> 
> Lily may develop allergies to other ingredients with constant exposure. It's important to rotate through different protein and carb sources regularly to avoid building up antibodies that trigger the allergic reaction. I had to do that with Lady and plan to do that with Bailey just to be safe. I just started him on Fromm Four Star per Josy and will buy a different "flavor" with each new bag.


 

Marj, what's your source for the ingredients for food allergies? I've read different ingredients from other sources.



From Michigan State Veterinary school:

Proteins in beef, dairy products, wheat, chicken, egg, and soy products are often linked to food allergies in dogs. Corn is rarely a cause of food allergy, but has been a popular ingredient in dog foods for many years.


Link to the article:

Canine Food Allergies — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University

***************************** 


From a veterinary nutritionist at petdiets.com:

The pet food marketing teams are playing that card for all it’s worth and in any direction necessary to make a sale, hence the importance of naming the product. Also note the advertising statements that a product “does not contain soy, corn, or wheat”; such statements imply there is something wrong with these ingredients and hence the foods containing them. In fact, there are no problems associated with these ingredients unless your pet demonstrates allergic reactions to them.

Link:

VNC Nutrition Facts & Myths


----------



## Ladysmom

vjw said:


> Marj, what's your source for the ingredients for food allergies? I've read different ingredients from other sources.
> 
> 
> 
> From Michigan State Veterinary school:
> 
> Proteins in beef, dairy products, wheat, chicken, egg, and soy products are often linked to food allergies in dogs. Corn is rarely a cause of food allergy, but has been a popular ingredient in dog foods for many years.
> 
> 
> Link to the article:
> 
> Canine Food Allergies — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University
> 
> *****************************
> 
> 
> From a veterinary nutritionist at petdiets.com:
> 
> The pet food marketing teams are playing that card for all it’s worth and in any direction necessary to make a sale, hence the importance of naming the product. Also note the advertising statements that a product “does not contain soy, corn, or wheat”; such statements imply there is something wrong with these ingredients and hence the foods containing them. In fact, there are no problems associated with these ingredients unless your pet demonstrates allergic reactions to them.
> 
> Link:
> 
> VNC Nutrition Facts & Myths


Thanks for that, Joy. I'm sure MSU's information is more accurate than what I've read. Could it be just like chicken, that dogs develop allergies to wheat, corn and soy because it is such a common ingredient in commercial dog foods? The constant exposure?

I have both food and environmental allergies myself and that's what my allergist has always drilled into me, that the constant exposure is what causes the body to build up antibodies that trigger the allergic reaction.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marj -- I know that is true (about the constant exposure). When I've relocated to different parts of the country, I don't have allergies because the environment is new, but once I've lived there for a few years, I do develop allergies to the plants in the current area.


----------



## Ladysmom

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marj -- I know that is true (about the constant exposure). When I've relocated to different parts of the country, I don't have allergies because the environment is new, but once I've lived there for a few years, I do develop allergies to the plants in the current area.


How true! I was just retested for allergies a month ago so I could start my allergies shots again. I'm now allergic to bermuda grass which is everywhere down here in Pinehurst because it's the only thing that will grow on the sandy soil. I'm now allergic to pine which is the main tree down here. (Raleigh was the City of Oaks).


----------



## aprilb

What is odd to me though is that to my knowledge, my Lily has never eaten beef, corn, soy, or had cow's milk. If she has not been exposed "over and over" to these items, how can she develop an allergy to them? This is all very interesting.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

April -- I believe that you are born with certain allergies or food intolerances. Look at new born babies that can't tolerate cow's milk and must be put on soy or something else. And then I think you can also develop allergies to certain things from over exposure.

I'm certainly not an expert on this, but that's always been my understanding.


----------



## Summergirl73

So happy to see that saliva testing is now an option for our fluffs! I got really sick a couple of years ago (VERY long story that I will spare you), and when conventional tests and hospital stays were hitting a brick wall, a 24 hour saliva test provided some results! I had adrenal issues, food sensitivities and drum roll please....menopause. I know, too much info lol. While some MD's won't recognize such tests, I have found that they have been a very powerful diagnostic tool. I would gladly consider this option for our Bella if there is ever a need.


----------



## Aarianne

That sounds like a really promising test. Thanks so much for sharing!

I just started reading the second edition of Monica Segal's book _K9 Kitchen_ a couple nights ago and there was a brief bit on food allergies near the beginning. I believe she said that it's estimated that less than 10% of dogs have a true food allergy of some sort but many others may have a food intolerance. She then briefly explained the difference between a food allergy and food intolerance--mainly that an allergy involves the immune system and an intolerance does not. For an example of the latter, she used lactose intolerance and said that it happens due to the body's inability to produce enough lactase--the enzyme that breaks down milk sugar. I wonder if she'll elaborate on the topic in a later chapter or not.

It's pretty exciting that the test should be able to identify lesser food intolerances than what would show up from traditional allergy tests... and yet all you have to do is get your dog to salivate!


----------



## Aarianne

FYI, this is from the FAQ for the saliva test: 

_Q. What foods are tested ? Will this panel be expanded ?
A. Six primary food antigens are tested now: beef, corn, eggs, cow’s milk, soy 
and wheat. This panel will be expanded to include two different panels each containing 10 food antigens in the next year._

I'm sure they'll add chicken to the list... but it looks like it's not on there yet.


----------



## aprilb

I want to point out that an allergy and an intolerance are two different things. Allergies in dogs most often involve itching although this can be caused by something in food. An intolerance involves gurgly stomach, loose stools, and/or vomiting. I respectfully disagree with "a lot of holistic vets" that there is no such thing as IBD and that it is all food-related. Just because the dog has food sensitivities does not mean the dog does not have an IBD and to rotate diets for IBD dogs could be catastrophic. IBD can be a serious condition that needs to be monitored by a qualified veterinarian. Here is a good link on IBD written by a veterinary internist but there is a lot of good info out therewww.halopets.com/pet-education/pet-articles/Inflammatory-Bowel-Disease-in-Dogs.html


----------



## edelweiss

Thanks April. Glad your baby is better!
I have both bookmarked this site & forwarded the information to both of my vets. Since it can be air-mailed (must be rc'vd. w/in 10 days) I think they could use it from here even!
I love SM for this reason too!


----------



## aprilb

edelweiss said:


> Thanks April. Glad your baby is better!
> I have both bookmarked this site & forwarded the information to both of my vets. Since it can be air-mailed (must be rc'vd. w/in 10 days) I think they could use it from here even!
> I love SM for this reason too!



Thanks, Sandi! I'm glad she is better, too and I hope she will stay that way! Yes, you CAN send them the test kit from "across the pond".:HistericalSmiley:They say the saliva sample is viable for 30 days. I did note that the number of foods they can test for will expand so this is a great test as currently, it is the only one I know of that can definitively test for food antigens. The only other way I know of is through food trials which can be time-consuming, expensive, not to mention the pain and suffering this can cause our sweet fluffs especially if there is also an underlying condition. Thank you Dr Dodds!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb

aprilb said:


> I want to point out that an allergy and an intolerance are two different things. Allergies in dogs most often involve itching although this can be caused by something in food. An intolerance involves gurgly stomach, loose stools, and/or vomiting. I respectfully disagree with "a lot of holistic vets" that there is no such thing as IBD and that it is all food-related. Just because the dog has food sensitivities does not mean the dog does not have an IBD and to rotate diets for IBD dogs could be catastrophic. IBD can be a serious condition that needs to be monitored by a qualified veterinarian. Here is a good link on IBD written by a veterinary internist but there is a lot of good info out therewww.halopets.com/pet-education/pet-articles/Inflammatory-Bowel-Disease-in-Dogs.html


Sorry, I need to correct myself. I wasn't clear and I don't want to mislead anyone. I meant to say that a food allergy and a food intolerance are different. As was mentioned previously, an allergy has to due with the immune system, whereas a food intolerance does not. A dog can have vomiting & diarrhea with either an allergy or an intolerance. It is confusing, to say the least. :blink:


----------

